# Sữa Aptamil có mấy loại ?



## kidseo24 (12/2/22)

Sữa Aptamil có 4 loại chính đó là : Sữa Aptamil Anh, sữa Aptamil Úc, sữa Aptamil Đức, sữa Aptamil NewZealand.

*Sữa Aptamil Anh*
Sữa Aptamil Anh sở hữu ưu điểm nổi bật của sữa Aptamil là sữa mát, giúp bé dễ tiêu hóa và có các đặc tính giống với sữa mẹ hơn so với các loại sữa khác. Là dòng sữa giúp trẻ phát triển trí não tốt hơn qua nhiều nghiên cứu đã cho thấy
*Sữa Aptamil Đức*
Trong sữa Aptamil Đức có chứa tới 33 loại vitamin cùng nhiều các khoáng chất thiết yếu. Trong sữa còn có các nucleotides, và các chất chống oxy hóa. Giúp cho sự phát triển của bé đạt mức tối ưu.
Sữa Aptamil Đức là dòng sữa tập trung phát triển về thể chất cho bé
*Sữa Aptamil Úc*
Sữa Aptamil Úc là nguồn dinh dưỡng tuyệt vời giúp bé phát triển toàn diện và vượt trội. Cụ thể, sữa Aptamil Úc giúp bé phát triển chiều cao tối đa, tăng cân đều đặn và đề kháng khỏe mạnh.
*Sữa Aptamil NewZealand*

Sữa Aptamil New Zealand là sản phẩm sữa hoàn hảo cho sự phát triển của trẻ, cả về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ. Bởi trong thành phần của sữa Aptamil NewZealand chứa nhiều khoáng chất và vitamin quan trọng, cải thiện trí não và thị giác cho trẻ. Ngoài tăng cường sức đề kháng, bảo vệ cơ thể khỏi tác nhân gây bệnh từ bên ngoài nhờ những thành phần đặc biệt có trong công thức sữa Aptamil


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (12/2/22)

* Giải pháp để bảo vệ và giám sát khi con  học online ?*
Thời điểm hiện nay, do ảnh hưởng của dịch bệnh Covid-19 nên các con chủ yếu học online qua máy tính và mạng internet. Khi học online, học sinh rất dễ sử dụng máy tính không đúng mục đích như truy cập web đen, web đồi trụy, hay chơi game online ngay trong giờ học. Phụ huynh rất khó để kiểm soát con cái truy cập máy tính làm những gì, có sử dụng internet vào những trang lành mạnh hay không.
Hiểu được những băn khoăn, trăn trở của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC SOFTWARE đã xây dựng thành công Phần mềm ngăn chặn truy cập web đen chuyên nghiệp VAPU để bảo vệ và kiểm soát học sinh trong việc sử dụng internet vào mục đích học tập và giải trí.
VAPU - Phần mềm giúp bảo vệ và giám sát con cái trên Internet với những tính năng vô cùng hữu ích. Với hơn 10 năm phát triển VAPU đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ 500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
———
Liên hệ : 
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

